# Knicks vs Nets: Dec 26, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (7-18) vs Nets (14-12)*
*Dec 26, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks




































*
*Nets*
*



































*
*Key Reserves*
































​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Courtsey of the Heat forum, I thought this little tidbit would fit with this particular game. I expect everyone to follow the rules. Thanks Shaq, for letting me steal your warning. :biggrin: 

Before, During, and After the Game...

BE RESPECTFUL! Any baiting between the fans will likely get you an immediate suspension. We're not going to tolerate anything that can cause trouble. Have fun, enjoy the game.

Be be smart when you post, and if you start trouble, you're asking to get suspended. Knick fans this goes for the Nets board as well. Enjoy! 


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I see Curry in the starting lineup, I am really happy hes playin tonight. Big addition because no one on the Nets can match up with him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

CFrye7 said:


> I see Curry in the starting lineup, I am really happy hes playin tonight. Big addition because no one on the Nets can match up with him.


So far I heard from Fox Sports that he should be back, but who knows. You just have to hope he plays, because we need his presence in this particular match-up more than ever.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James will start, Curry will come off the bench. Why waste James's DNA sweat on the hardwood? Let Curry start the blasted game. Unless they are advertising Jame's for a potential trade.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Soon as he touches the ball James is called for the travel. What a big lolipop!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Two back to back turnovers for the Knicks. Way to go guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James with the high flying dunk! Nets up by 4 in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Vince with the AND 1. Vince misses the free throw. Ariza hits the jumper, the Knicks down by 8. Knicks call a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Nets are called for another illegal defense. Steph hits the technical foul. Quentin misses the 3. (I tell you he is just flat out terrible). 

16-7 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is inserted into the game and hits back to back jumpers. Carter drives and his fouled, and will go to the charity stripe. Carter hits both, Curry; Crawford and Nate is inserted into the game. Nate hits a 3.

20-14 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q misses the lay in, Curry cleans up the glass with the dunk.

24-16 Nets 1st qtr.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Curry needs to learn when to get rid of the ball!!!! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry picks up his 2nd foul, and Mo is inserted in the game. Crawford with the steal on Kidd, Frye gets inside for the field goal.

29-18 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Curry needs to learn when to get rid of the ball!!!! :curse:


Word Tru, because he is being doubled teamed, there is always an open man. The Nets know there front line is soft as jelly so they have to display triple and double teams so LB must find a way to exploit that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st qtr. 32-20. We must cut down on the turnovers and play some defense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Little Nate gets inside thanks to the nice pass by Frye. He gets the AND 1 and will go to the charity stripe. Nate hits the free throw.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JC misses the jumper, but Frye is there to clean up the glass. 

35-27 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Clifford hits the jumper over Mo. Frye misses the jumper.

40-27 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

42-31 Nets after Frye's field goal.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph looks like he is heating up and hits a 3.

51-38 Nets


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Courtsey of the Heat forum, I thought this little tidbit would fit with this particular game. I expect everyone to follow the rules. Thanks Shaq, for letting me steal your warning. :biggrin:
> 
> Before, During, and After the Game...
> 
> ...


Good stuff, Kitty.

[STRIKE]New Jersey is an absolute wasteland. A complete dump, and the people from there suck. They are the most retarded people in the world. I'm shocked they can walk. I'd likely have a heart attack if I saw an ******* from New Jersey walk and talk at the same time, they are that dumb. New Jersey is the nation's dumpland. It sucks. If New Jersey disappeared, I'm pretty sure that day would be a national holiday. Nobody likes that poor excuse of a state. The people there are absolutely atrocious. They couldn't be any worse, or any stupider.[/STRIKE]

I KNOW YOU KIDDING, REGARDLESS OF THE FACT YOU MUST KEEP IT CLEAN AND RESPECTFUL. 





















:biggrin: Kidding, of course! :clown:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye dunks, and the Knicks trail by 9.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JC hits 1 of 2 from the charity stripe.

55-46 Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jefferson with the alley oop (conceited behind I can't stand him). JC misses and gets the follow through. Nets call a time out. 

61-50 nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Vince with the sick dunk, Rose gives away the ball and Vince steals it, but misses the heave to end the 2nd half.

63-50 Nets End of The Half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye had an excellent 1st half. If I'm LB I'll exploit Curry and Frye the entire 2nd half to keep the Nets front line on their toes. 



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New Jersey Nets*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Collins, F</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Jefferson, F</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Krstic, C</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>V Carter, G</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Kidd, G</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Vaughn</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Padgett</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Murray</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Robinson</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>25-41
(.610)</TD><TD>10-12
(.833)</TD><TD>3-8
(.375)</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>63</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 2</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>19-42
(.452)</TD><TD>10-13
(.769)</TD><TD>2-7
(.286)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>50</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 7</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Mike Callahan, Michael Smith, Matt Boland
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to run shortly, hopefully we can make a run and keep the front line of the Nets busy.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Down by 18 at end of 3rd. Another long night.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

WOW! The knicks have cut it from 21 to 9 point with about 4 1/2 left in the 4th. Nate with 5 3 pointers in the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I thought that was a good foul by Robinson, wish the Nets had someone with a nasty streak.

-Petey


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well there gonna fall short. Good effort by nate.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

When nate fouled out they cheered him loudly and when steph came on the floor they booed him loudly. Anyone else think the fans are being a little harsh on starbury?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Petey said:


> I thought that was a good foul by Robinson, wish the Nets had someone with a nasty streak.
> 
> -Petey


It was definitely a dirty foul. Not only did he slap his hands at Vaughn, he proceeded to throw him away as well. You can play tough without playing dirty.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> It was definitely a dirty foul. Not only did he slap his hands at Vaughn, he proceeded to throw him away as well. You can play tough without playing dirty.


Dirty or not, it's a toughness the Nets lack.

I thought it was a good play. At times you need to get dirty to wake up your mates. They did go on a run at the end.

Good play.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Dirty or not, it's a toughness the Nets lack.
> 
> I thought it was a good play. At times you need to get dirty to wake up your mates. They did go on a run at the end.
> 
> ...


you gotta love that crazy little mo'fo' lol. He single handidly triggered a 14-2 run. He's going to be something special, but he has to keep his cool.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well there gonna fall short. Good effort by nate.


Tru thanks for helping out with the thread, I got stuck in traffic. It looks like we tried to keep it close, but our lack of defense intensity killed us. Hopefully we can improve our defense during the next game now that we have Curry, Nate and a confident Frye back into the rotation.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think booing stephon sends a big message to the higher ups. isiah sees the fans arent liking stephon, dolan can see it too.... maybe it can help get rid of him, before his jersey sales plummet and when no other team ever wants his ***


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate had a great game from what I can tell from the final box scores and from Tru's comments, Frye was quiet in the 2nd half but came up with decent all around numbers and his rebounding wasn't too shabby either. Q once again is ineffective, please move him Zeke I think I've seen enough. As for Ariza....NBDL anyone? Curry will get better, he just has to stop comitting so many offensive fouls. I'm just glad that he is back.


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New Jersey Nets*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Collins, F</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Jefferson, F</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Krstic, C</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>V Carter, G</TD><TD>6-19</TD><TD>15-17</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Kidd, G</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Vaughn</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Padgett</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Murray</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Robinson</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>38-69
(.551)</TD><TD>27-36
(.750)</TD><TD>6-16
(.375)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>109</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 12</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Jefferson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>8-17</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>34-74
(.459)</TD><TD>26-33
(.788)</TD><TD>7-17
(.412)</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>101</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 9</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 2 Players: Richardson (1) , Robinson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Robinson (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Mike Callahan, Michael Smith, Matt Boland
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> When nate fouled out they cheered him loudly and when steph came on the floor they booed him loudly. Anyone else think the fans are being a little harsh on starbury?


thats what i was thinking right away, about booing steph, but vince was at the line shooting so i was thinking they were voicing out towards vince, just like when he; or any other net; was at the line. i think LB should start the 5 he had out there when the knicks made their run against orlando and see how things go. it cant hurt. as a basketball fan i rather watch young players like nate and channing on the court together to create chemestry with each other for the future because they are apart of the future. its just like in the NFL, like the giants last year. you knew Eli was the future, but kurt warner was in and the giants were above water (different for the knicks), but you knew it was best for the franchise to take kurt warner out and basically sacrafice the season and give Eli experience for the future and you see how the giants are playing this year. yes nba and nfl are different, but i think the knicks need to officially make the move and put the rookie in and part ways with the veteran. i dont see it happening, but i think if the knicks want the best for next year nate should start to be THE guy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> i think booing stephon sends a big message to the higher ups. isiah sees the fans arent liking stephon, dolan can see it too.... maybe it can help get rid of him, before his jersey sales plummet and when no other team ever wants his ***


It's hard moving 80 million dollars so we might need some equipment. You think we should just start loading it up in minivan or a tractor trailer truck? Well you can drive, and I will seal the bills in plastic bags. :biggrin: Wait a minute what am I thinking? We can't move that much money without getting caught, oh well I guess we stuck with Steph.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Its ashame you miss Nates preformance Kitty, he had the garden louder then I have heard it in a long time. Was fun to watch.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury 21 points 5 assists.
Larry Brown playing 89 year old antonio Davis who can barely move his feet 30 minutes.
putting david Lee on the inactive list.
putting Nate robinson on the inactive list last week= someone who has so much talent, desire, and spunk. How can you put someone like Nate on the inactive list?????????
Malik Rose instead of David Lee????
80000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 different starting lineups.
zero offensive plays designed for Channing Frye
despicable defensive sets which continually give up wide open jumpers and tons of points every game.

and we are booing Marbury??? wow. Talk about misdirected hostility :naughty:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> and we are booing Marbury??? wow. Talk about misdirected hostility


Yeah, wether you think he should be traded or not there is no need to boo him in that spot. He has improved his defense and is trying to fit into larry browns system. Also your right ford whats with his starting lineups WITH NO OFFENSE peeps. Its starbury with a bunch of old people that cant shoot. He needs atleast Frye or JC in the starting lineup for some spark! Is anyone else just want LB to sit JJ fat *** on the bench for rest of the season?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> Marbury 21 points 5 assists.
> Larry Brown playing 89 year old antonio Davis who can barely move his feet 30 minutes.
> putting david Lee on the inactive list.
> putting Nate robinson on the inactive list last week= someone who has so much talent, desire, and spunk. How can you put someone like Nate on the inactive list?????????
> ...


fordy,i couldnt agree more....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I no Marbury fan, but....*

I thought the booing was undeserved unless they were boing his defensive effort (and that still didn't warrant that much hostility). I think it was more that he was replacing Nate. People want to see THAT kind of effort from the vets...and they ain't, thus the boos.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I no Marbury fan, but....*



alphadog said:


> I thought the booing was undeserved unless they were boing his defensive effort (and that still didn't warrant that much hostility). I think it was more that he was replacing Nate. People want to see THAT kind of effort from the vets...and they ain't, thus the boos.


i thought it was totally misdirected..larry brown starts him with Ariza.AD,Q and James and he expects marbury to do what????

Then larry brings in nate,JC,Frye and Curry and sits Steph..an i aint no steph fan


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah it was almost like LB was trying to make steph look bad.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*My point...*

was that I thought SM played pretty well. He could have taken more shots, but he did well.


----------

